# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool تحديثات :  [10-11-19] UMTv2 / UMT Pro - QcFire v5.0 - Xiaomi Auth Server and more models....

## mohamed73

*We are pleased to announce UMTv2 / UMT Pro* *Innovative and Intelligent** 
QcFire v5.0* *The Ultimate Qualcomm Tool*      *Supported Functions*
- Read / Write Firmware
- IMEI Repair in FTM/Diag + Flash Mode
- Backup / Restore QCN 
- Backup / Reset / Restore Security (EFS)
- Reset FRP (Google Factory Reset Protection)
- Format UserData
- Read Pattern Lock (Android < 6.0, Un-Encrypted Devices Only)
- Reset Locks (PIN, Password, Pattern w/o Data Loss, Un-Encrypted Devices Only)
- Enable Diag (Need OEM Unlock, May not work on BL Locked Devices)
- Reboot to EDL from Fastboot
- Reset Mi Account for Xiaomi Devices
- Disable Mi Account for Xiaomi Devices
- Factory Reset (sideload Mode) for Xiaomi Devices
- Disable / Restore Locks for Encrypted Userdata
 - Motorola Boot Repair
- Xiaomi EDL Locked Device Service 
- Bootloader Unlock in EDL Mode for some Xiaomi Devices
- One Click Root for Qualcomm Generic Devices
- Forensic Functions (Read Contacts / Messages in EDL Mode)
- Save Read Contacts to vCard Format
 - One Click Lock Reset for Vivo Phones *without USERDATA LOSS* (Encrypted Userdata)
- Factory Method for Format FS
- EDL Authentication using Xiaomi Auth App (Service Account Required)
- Xiaomi Wipe EFS in Sideload Mode
 - Xiaomi IMEI Repair for RSA Protected Phones
 - Xiaomi Boot Loader Unlock
- Unique Method for Vivo Reset Locks for Protected Devices 
- Xiaomi EDL Auth Using UMT Server    _Note : Some features are device/brand specific, may not work on all devices._       _Whats New:_  *Andromax*
- Andromax R (I46D1G)  *Huawei*
- Enjoy 8e (ATU-TL10)
- Y6 (SCL-U31)  *LYF*
- LS-5201  *Oppo*
- A57t  *TCL*
- Pride T500L  *TP-Link*
- Neffos Y5i (TP804R)  *Unimax*
- Umx U683CL  *Vivo*
- Xplay 6  *Weipass*
- WPOS-3  *ZTE*
- Blade A6 Lite
- Blade V9 VITA   *
Updated Xiaomi Auth Server* *- Now 1 Auth needs 10 Credits
- There will be NO refund in any case so make sure you really need to use it.*
- Old QcFire 4.x can not connect to new server anymore
- Check forum for reports on your model before doing anything with credits
- Mi Account relock CAN NOT be fixed with Mi Auth Credits. *- IF YOU DONT LIKE THESE CHANGES, SIMPLY IGNORE THIS UPDATE*      *Special Note for Some Users:*
- Auth Server are not Magic Sticks, it is only needed when phone asks for auth.
- It will not be used until software successfully read auth blob from phone.
- Auth is just used to enable Flash Write/Read/Erase etc. Auth has no effect on Mi Account Relock etc.
- Auth Credits can't fix loader issue, connection issue, display or speaker issue.     
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      _Special Thanks to:_
- >>Gsmmilon>>
- Mobile_Control
- akeel2000
- alwi wafa
- ben_123
- biewolf23
- galaxycompue
- maxpatri9
- pavlosupruniuk1
- raisalina
- sonu_kumawat
- yogesha123      _ It Has Begun... Keep Following Us... Some Nice Updates Are On The Way...   SPECIAL THANKS TO OUR VALUABLE USERS FOR THEIR LOVE AND SUPPORT FOR MORE THAN 3 YEARS      WARNING : 
ESN   / MEID / IMEI REPAIR IS INTENDED TO REPAIR ESN / MEID / IMEI TO                                             ORIGINAL ONE WRITTEN ON PHONE    BACK       LABEL  /       BOX.    WE    DO     NOT         ENDORSE     OR                ENCOURAGE   ESN  /     MEID /    IMEI     CHANGING.      ITS         ILLEGAL.        USER  IS      SOLE                RESPONSIBLE    FOR     ANY    ILLEGAL       ACTIVITY      DONE  WITH         USE  OF          FEATURES         PROVIDED          IN OUR        SOFTWARE,  NOT          LIMITED TO      ESN   /    MEID /         IMEI.   ANY USER USING OUR SOFTWARE FOR ILLEGAL PURPOSE WILL BE SOLE RESPONSIBLE FOR HIS ACTS. 
WE CONDEMN USE OF OUR SOFTWARE FOR ANY ILLEGAL PURPOSE.    STATUTORY  WARNING - READ CAREFULLY
Using International Edition of our software is prohibited by Indian Law.
We strictly advice you to use Indian Edition if you are in India.
If you use International Edition in India, it may cause legal action against you by local law enforcement agencies.
We will not be liable for any loss or damaged caused.  _ * :: NO FAKE ADVERTISEMENT :: :: NO FAKE UPDATES :: :: NO FAKE WORLD'S FIRST :: :: NO FAKE BLA BLA BLA :: * _  How to Download:_ *- Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
- Connect UMT Box/Dongle to PC and Run UMT Support Access.
- Download required Executable from Installer folder.
- Enjoy!*_
-_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_   _ ** * PLEASE             DO NOT POST OFF TOPIC HERE. ONLY                                      POST REGARDING THIS UPDATE AND              SUPPORTED            MODELS.       ANY     OFF       TOPIC     POST WILL BE       DELETED*

----------

